# Who Gets "Luciled" WD Season 7 opener



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Coming this next Sunday. My best intell is that Glen gets it, but that it may be a two for one character death episode. I have heard that Abraham may get killed as well. Maybe Luciled or killed otherwise. Also heard that Rick is going to get one heck of a butt kicking as punishment and a strong message to toe the line.
Thoughts?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The beating has been much publicized as well as the cliff hangar from last season. I do not believe Abraham has enough of a "wow" factor for this killing, but I suspect later.

My vote is Glen, he has escaped death to easily.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, please. What show?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Excuse my ignorance, please. What show?


The Walking Dead. Season 7 opener occurring this coming Sunday.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The beating has been much publicized as well as the cliff hangar from last season. I do not believe Abraham has enough of a "wow" factor for this killing, but I suspect later.
> 
> My vote is Glen, he has escaped death to easily.


And Glen dies in the Comic. The show is not a straight copy of the comic, but it follows the story line pretty well.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it will be Maggie/unborn baby, there is no worse thing for a man then to see his women get Lucille'd. If there is a twofer I think Abraham as well might go. The way they were talking about watch the show with someone it will have to be a real shocker:vs_shocked:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

sorry don't watch the show .


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I was thinking it may be Eugene. 
I have also heard the Glenn/Abraham theory but I think that is too much of a loss.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> sorry don't watch the show .


Your missing out. If you have Netflix you can play catch up. Its not a cheezy zombie show. It has a pretty good story line except for one season that dragged ass but the rest are fairly action packed. Zombies get a pretty good paint job also. Puts a lot of movies to shame.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So Abraham and Glen both get luciled. I found Glen's to be the more disturbing.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I liked how Glenn's eye was popping out. Looked pretty realistic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy made it a few minutes into the show then got up and told me she was "disgusted and done with The Walking Dead".


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Pretty brutal stuff. 

I'm surprised how many people were shocked by it. But it's pretty fitting with the theme of the show - the zombies are a threat, but the real problem is the humans.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I liked how Glenn's eye was popping out. Looked pretty realistic.


Yep. The interaction that Neagan had with Glen made Neagan all the more evil.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy made it a few minutes into the show then got up and told me she was "disgusted and done with The Walking Dead".


A piece of what a SHTF event would be like. The savagery would be off the scale. I am guessing that it scared her.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> Pretty brutal stuff.
> 
> I'm surprised how many people were shocked by it. But it's pretty fitting with the theme of the show - the zombies are a threat, but the real problem is the humans.


Absolutely. You gotta have a good villain to make the struggle worth it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The wife and I were in agreement that they went too far. She watches Empire but I quit after they politicized it and started using it as a mouth piece for Black Lives Matter and killed off the only white regular on the show. I want to be entertained not shocked or indoctrinated. When my kids started playing GTA I watched it unfold for a few minutes and said NOPE! WD may be on the bubble too. We are becoming too desensitized to some things. What's next? A brutal rape of pregnant Maggie? watching Judith get eaten?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yeah. That was hard to watch. My wife and I love the show but it's never upset me before last night. Not because I'm a big fan of either character but because it brought the ugly brutality of mankind into my living room on a Sunday night. Somewhere in the world that and worse is occurring as I type this. If SHTF in our country, that could be happening in my living room and everywhere else, for real, and with frightening regularity.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It definitely was a shocking episode. Personally, I think the show works best when the violence is balanced by character development and not necessarily for shock value. Tension feels cheap now, and essentially we were teased repeatedly with the introduction of Negan and the foreshadowing of Glens death for the better part of a season. 

Building story arcs is fine, but doing so in such a slow manner, trying to hype itself up just creates a dozen or so episodes of filler with a couple memorable ones to wait for. 

I always thought the show started running out of steam a few seasons ago, and we keep falling into the same routine where we establish a major conflict in the beginning of the season and then we spend 15 episodes waiting for it to climax. 

The production has changed several times during the course of the series and it shows. I'd greatly prefer the more cinematic style of the first season, with fewer episodes than the slower pacing we have now.

With that said, it's certainly still redeemable but the clock is ticking.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I watched three older episodes "on demand" to see what you guys are talking about. Decent acting and special effects, but too much talk, talk, talk for my taste. I'd rather watch history; we had real zombies walking the earth during WW2 (and still do today in some places).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SK,

Your old buddy Slip suggests you watch from the beginning of Season 1. In my tired old often drunked up opinion, what made The Walking Dead interesting for me was two fold;

One was the story, character and filming development that happened over time.

The second reason was that we lived near the location of The Walking Dead filming which is the small town of Senoia, GA. Cool little town that we knew before it became a mini Hollywood of the South. Multiple movies and TV shows were filmed in Senoia and we got to see the town transform. Plus it was the closest town for us to go to get a good meal and an adult beverage..(Mrs S being my DD of course!)

Senoia, GA: Official website of the City of Senoia, Georgia
http://www.exploregeorgia.org/listi...ad-and-senoia-on-the-big-screen-walking-tours



sideKahr said:


> I watched three older episodes "on demand" to see what you guys are talking about. Decent acting and special effects, but too much talk, talk, talk for my taste. I'd rather watch history; we had real zombies walking the earth during WW2 (and still do today in some places).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> The beating has been much publicized as well as the cliff hangar from last season. I do not believe Abraham has enough of a "wow" factor for this killing, but I suspect later.
> 
> My vote is Glen, he has escaped death to easily.


Well, I had one of the two killed off.



Targetshooter said:


> sorry don't watch the show .


Get a grip Man! You have to catch up or how else are you gonna know how to fight the zombies?



Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy made it a few minutes into the show then got up and told me she was "disgusted and done with The Walking Dead".


My wife loves the show ...... she is the one that got me involved back in season 1.



RedLion said:


> A piece of what a SHTF event would be like. The savagery would be off the scale. I am guessing that it scared her.


Yea, over the top and pushing the limits no doubt.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...Your old buddy Slip suggests you watch from the beginning of Season 1. In my tired old often drunked up opinion, what made The Walking Dead interesting for me was two fold;
> 
> One was the story, character and filming development that happened over time.
> 
> The second reason was that we lived near the location of The Walking Dead filming which is the small town of Senoia, GA.


You know, Slippy, that was the one thing I liked about that show - the beautiful forest that they're always walking through to chop zombies. You live in a lovely part of the country, bud.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I watched three older episodes "on demand" to see what you guys are talking about. Decent acting and special effects, but too much talk, talk, talk for my taste. I'd rather watch history; we had real zombies walking the earth during WW2 (and still do today in some places).


Do you remember what the episodes were about? There was a season where it dragged but. I think it had to do with the governor. Like Slippy said try to start watching it at season1. It is pretty interesting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Do you remember what the episodes were about?...


Well, snatches here and there. The black girl who snipes the walkers from the church steeple; the Chinese guy gets trapped by the zombies in the revolving door; the two kids who hide from the walkers in the hollow tree. I'm sorry, I wasn't really into it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Do you remember what the episodes were about? There was a season where it dragged but. I think it had to do with the governor. Like Slippy said try to start watching it at season1. It is pretty interesting.


The first half of season two was incredibly slow, in my opinion. The latter half of that season was great but I always thought the start of it was painfully drawn out.

I always liked seasons 1 through 4 the best. After that it seemed to lose a bit of momentum and become more formulaic.

The director who did season one (maybe even some of season 2 as well) was Frank Darabont who previously worked on the Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile etc. I think if he stayed on board the show would have been infinitely better. He had a much slower, cinematic approach and AMC simply wanted him cranking out a dozen episodes in 4 months with half the budget he originally had.

Once he left, I don't think it was ever quite the same.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> The wife and I were in agreement that they went too far. She watches Empire but I quit after they politicized it and started using it as a mouth piece for Black Lives Matter and killed off the only white regular on the show. I want to be entertained not shocked or indoctrinated. When my kids started playing GTA I watched it unfold for a few minutes and said NOPE! WD may be on the bubble too. We are becoming too desensitized to some things. What's next? A brutal rape of pregnant Maggie? watching Judith get eaten?


The show tries to keep the story fairly close to the comic book. Abraham was suppose to die by crossbow bolt in the eye, but the chubby loud mouthed doctor lady took that. Glen was suppose to die by bat. I can appreciate your position, but I can also appreciate staying close to the story.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> The wife and I were in agreement that they went too far. She watches Empire but I quit after they politicized it and started using it as a mouth piece for Black Lives Matter and killed off the only white regular on the show. I want to be entertained not shocked or indoctrinated. When my kids started playing GTA I watched it unfold for a few minutes and said NOPE! WD may be on the bubble too. We are becoming too desensitized to some things. What's next? A brutal rape of pregnant Maggie? watching Judith get eaten?


This kinda cracks me up. Ever since TWD has been on air, people on the forums I frequent have said "they dont make it real enough, (you know, if you can get over the whole zombie idea to begin with)people wouldnt do things this way". Now, they have made an episode thpat approximates what human brutality really looks like, and people are screaming that it is just too much and they just want to be "entertained". Life is ugly, my friend. If you can't handle it, just look at the flowers...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> This kinda cracks me up. Ever since TWD has been on air, people on the forums I frequent have said "they dont make it real enough, (you know, if you can get over the whole zombie idea to begin with)people wouldnt do things this way". Now, they have made an episode thpat approximates what human brutality really looks like, and people are screaming that it is just too much and they just want to be "entertained". Life is ugly, my friend. If you can't handle it, just look at the flowers...


I read what you did there.....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This was finally almost on par with the comic books, Glenn dies much like it...there is also brutal rape and death scenes and the baby gets cut in half by a sniper (accidental-ish) in the comics

So dismemberment, cannabalism and disembowlment is okay but a very realistic scene of what a baseball bat does to a person is too much for yall? Lmao, okay.

The human element has always been the focus of TWD - you can replace zombies with any other SHTF scenario just about and get the same results.

People have waged war and killed each other for less for millenia, the 21st century person is soft and socially conditioned to be appalled by the inevitable

Quote my post and get offended starting.....now

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I watched the season opener last night. I thought Abraham would get it, as he was kinda an ass to someone. And all the other characters werent bad, per sey. But when Glen got it due to Daryl, that was messed up... Brutal yes, but we have people in this world doing much worse.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Surprised people are upset by it. I certainly don't think it was any worse than the episode in which Carl almost gets raped.

It was also a bit annoying the way they spent 30 minutes showing that Rick was emotionally destroyed; yeah, we get it, he is distraught, now get on with the story.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Surprised people are upset by it. I certainly don't think it was any worse than the episode in which Carl almost gets raped.


And Rick bite out the head guys throat.


----------

